# OT: Josh Childress signs with Olympiakos of Greece



## Roy83 (Jul 1, 2008)

Josh Childress has signed a 3 year deal with Olympiakos of Greece

http://www.ajc.com/services/content...hawks_greece.html?cxtype=rss&cxsvc=7&cxcat=21


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

On one hand this is a bad trend that the NBA needs to reverse or find itself losing more players to overseas teams....A positive note though is that maybe this wakes up the NBA and other teams to do something about giving teams the ability to compete with the money that european teams are offering...


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

That would suck big time to be a Hawks fan, to lose one of your key players for nothing and you can do nothing about it.
With that said, I think he'll be back if a year or two. He can opt out of his contract after any season.
The NBA is still the top league in the world. Players like LeBron and Kobe would never do anything like this.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> That would suck big time to be a Hawks fan, to lose one of your key players for nothing and you can do nothing about it.
> With that said, I think he'll be back if a year or two. He can opt out of his contract after any season.
> The NBA is still the top league in the world. Players like LeBron and Kobe would never do anything like this.


Well If I remember correctly, Kobe has said several times that at some point he would be interested in playing in Italy. I doubt he would actually do it, at least while he is in his prime years, but I could see a situation where he gets mad at management and just decides that he wants to live out his Italian dream.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't know who's right and who's not, but for a marginal starter to hold that over a team's head is BS. It's like the stuff Boozer pulled and it's a player I'd never want in my locker room.

I hope he likes eating goat cheese and eating rats.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I actually think this could be good for the league. If European teams are willing to overpay for mid-level talent, it keeps NBA GM's from feeling compelled to do likewise. Let's face it, many of the contracts that are considered horrible were MLE signings. That's not to say Childress would have been a regrettable signing, but that's the sort of money he was waiting on.

Dan


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> I hope he likes eating goat cheese and eating rats.


First, good for Childress - he has the right to look for alternative employment if the Hawks are unwilling to do S&T.

2nd - Greek food is probably the best in the world (well, Cypriot food is, but that is just a version of Greek food) - eating good is not going to be an issue for the dude.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

alext42083 said:


> The NBA is still the top league in the world. Players like LeBron and Kobe would never do anything like this.


...and gas will never go over $4.00 a gallon. And after the 1992 Dream Team it was inconceivable that the US team would take 6th place in international competition within 10 years. 

I don't know that there's any guarantee that Europe won't become a more appealing destination eventually. Sports leagues sometimes take off in surprisingly rapid ways. Look at MMA or NASCAR. The growth curve of European basketball is certainly more impressive than NBA basketball. The tanking of the US dollar and the rise of the Euro only helps. 

Anyway, it does seem like the league needs to take other leagues more into account. I don't know what the solution is. 

But it reminds me of back when guys like Garnett were first drafted out of high school and many people thought it was a waste of a draft pick. It was a small story until some of those kids blew up. Suddenly everybody wanted a high schooler. It'd only take a few guys with Childress talent to make LeBron-like money for the whole paradigm to shift. We're not there yet, but it's certainly possible in 10 years.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

mook said:


> ...and gas will never go over $4.00 a gallon. And after the 1992 Dream Team it was inconceivable that the US team would take 6th place in international competition within 10 years.
> 
> I don't know that there's any guarantee that Europe won't become a more appealing destination eventually. Sports leagues sometimes take off in surprisingly rapid ways. Look at MMA or NASCAR. The growth curve of European basketball is certainly more impressive than NBA basketball. The tanking of the US dollar and the rise of the Euro only helps.
> 
> ...


More of the top foreign players have come to play in the NBA than NBA role players going to Europe.
The NBA is not going to suddenly be the D League of the world in 10 years. It has the tradition on its side, the best players in the world play and have played in the NBA, the top foreign players want to play in the NBA.

Until I see a superstar player (and Children isn't) sign with a Euro team in his prime, then I'll be worried.
Brandon Jennings signed with an Italian team to just play one year and will make himself eligible for the draft in 2010.

That's why Rudy came over. 


> “*My dream has been to play in the NBA *and Portland is giving me this opportunity. I was amazed about everything that Mr. Allen, Kevin Pritchard, Coach McMillan and the rest of the guys did to show me how much they wanted me. Brandon Roy, Greg Oden, LaMarcus Aldridge, I can't wait to play with them. We will do nice things!”


The NBA is still the best league, and Childress will be back in the league.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I don't know firsthand the day to days of NBA players or EuroLeague players but from what I can see or read, NBA players are more highly publicized and always under scrutiny. You breathe wrong you're on ESPN, you get caught at a party with ANY liquor you're on FOX Sports, etc..

And on top of that, drug use, sex and partying is probably better overseas.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

alext42083 said:


> More of the top foreign players have come to play in the NBA than NBA role players going to Europe.
> The NBA is not going to suddenly be the D League of the world in 10 years. It has the tradition on its side, the best players in the world play and have played in the NBA, the top foreign players want to play in the NBA.
> 
> Until I see a superstar player (and Children isn't) sign with a Euro team in his prime, then I'll be worried.
> ...


No! The NBA will be a D-League in 10 years! Superstars are flocking there right now, and by 2018 the Blazers will be lucky to beat the Idaho Stampede! Just like I said!

Oh wait. I didn't say any of those things. 

The only meaningful point you made relative to my post is that tradition is in the NBA's side and currently the superstars are going the other way. 

To your point about tradition: Well, pro boxing had a tradition that dates back to pre-Great Depression. How has that worked out for them in marketing to the kids? If I'm an advertiser, I go with Mixed Martial Arts. If I'm a 250 pound thug who enjoys beating the crap out of people in front of other people, I'd consider MMA as a career choice first too. 

To your point about superstars: Do most massive migrations of any kind ever start out with the strongest and most comfortable leaving? Do you think it was the cave man getting all the hairy hotties and eating all the dinosaur meat that decided to pick up and move across the Bering Straight? Or was it the scraggly Tom Green type who had no sexual appeal and would starve if left to fend for himself who said, "Maybe I ought to try over the next hill as this Brad Pitt Caveman guy keeps kicking my *** the longer I stay here."? Why didn't the Queen of England try her hand at gold mining during the rush of 1849? 

Obviously, a migration usually starts with the weaker and least comfortable (in the NBA's case, guys like Josh Childress). But to extrapolate from that that nobody but the weakest and least comfortable will ever leave doesn't make much sense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That Greek team paid Childress 10 million per year. Come on, this guy isn't worth that. Good luck in Greece.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> I don't know who's right and who's not, but for a marginal starter to hold that over a team's head is BS. It's like the stuff Boozer pulled and it's a player I'd never want in my locker room...


First of all "holding it over the Hawks' head" implies an idle threat, actually signing with Olympiakos implies a straight up business decision -- why wouldn't he want to make nearly twice the MLE (more if you consider number of games played and the tax situation). 

Clearly the Hawks we're going to drag this out as long as they could (which is their prerogative), and Childress obviously felt like it was time for him to move on (which was his prerogative as well). Why does this make Chill a bad locker room guy? Don't all players have it in their best interest to get the best deal they can get?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

nikolokolus said:


> First of all "holding it over the Hawks' head" implies an idle threat, actually signing with Olympiakos implies a straight up business decision -- why wouldn't he want to make nearly twice the MLE (more if you consider number of games played and the tax situation).
> 
> Clearly the Hawks we're going to drag this out as long as they could (which is their prerogative), and Childress obviously felt like it was time for him to move on (which was his prerogative as well). Why does this make Chill a bad locker room guy? Don't all players have it in their best interest to get the best deal they can get?


I'm inclined to agree. It's a business. We never say, "The Blazers are a horrible team for dumping Jarret Jack and Sebastian Telfair after all they've given us." So why should we be disappointed if a player dumps a (generally pathetic and poorly managed) team for more money? 

If I could make twice as much and work for a better company, am I a "bad character guy" for doing so? I'd say I'm smart.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> I don't know who's right and who's not, but for a marginal starter to hold that over a team's head is BS. It's like the stuff Boozer pulled and it's a player I'd never want in my locker room.
> 
> I hope he likes eating goat cheese and eating rats.


Hold what over their head? He's not making some threat. He chose to sign with the team. There's nothing the Hawks can do about it at this point, it's certainly not being "held over their head". I don't see how this is in ny way comparable to the Boozer situation. Can you explain your logic a little more please?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Why wouldn't he want to leave. From what I have read, several of the Hawks hate the coach, the management team is disfunctional to the point that the team is often stuck in gridlock in making decisions, and he can earn a lot more money elsewhere. Is there anything to even think about?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

HKF said:


> That Greek team paid Childress 10 million per year. Come on, this guy isn't worth that. Good luck in Greece.


They also pay Josh's taxes, house, car. Some former NBA player who played overseas said today on the radio that Josh's deal is almost like having a max contract in the NBA. And supposedly, the same Greece franchise has talked with Ben Gordon, Luol Deng, and Josh Smith too. I don't know if there's anything the NBA can do about it really. 

It's just frustrating because Atlanta couldn't get anything in a trade AND it is more bad publicity for the franchise when they didn't need it (although I guess nobody ever needs bad publicity). I would be even more upset if Atlanta was paying him $10M/year though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Josh got a max contract in the NBA, people would burn the Phillips Arena down. Good for him, not sure how overpaying for marginal talent is good for Europe.


----------



## RetroBlazers (Jun 29, 2003)

it's like LA paying way too much for david beckham. the european teams don't care if an average player comes to the other shore. but you'll never see a beckham in his prime come over, just like you probably won't see a lebron in his prime go over. If anything, i'm thinking aging stars will go over to europe to make some big money that they probably won't make here. 

think GP and Malone going to the Lakers, but instead of LA for the minimum, they go to some euro club for $10 million a year. and also, i think some people have said that players get treated much differently in europe, ie, much more poorly. I heard the players make good money, but they're not treated like the stars that NBA players are. so that might be a factor in players staying in america.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Also remember, the dollar isn't what it used to be. It is probably a pretty easy salary to pay with current conversion rates.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

andalusian said:


> First, good for Childress - he has the right to look for alternative employment if the Hawks are unwilling to do S&T.
> 
> 2nd - Greek food is probably the best in the world (well, Cypriot food is, but that is just a version of Greek food) - eating good is not going to be an issue for the dude.


Agreed on all fronts. Anyone who thinks that Childress will have to "settle" for living in Greece has a different set of standards than I do. 

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

The NBA might not be able to stem the tide of players leaving... at least the ones who are good sixth men-levels, like Childress.

One thing that the NBA could do, though, is re-work BYC rules. Sign and trades are more difficult because players getting big raises can, essentially, only be traded to teams with cap space. If Atlanta could have taken, say, a Raef and a future first for Childress, a team like Portland MIGHT have paid him a lot more than the Hawks were willing to. And Atlanta would have gotten some value from him (which they most assuredly did not from the Greek team) without having to take on a long-term deal.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Another thing to think about... the NBA's collective bargaining agreement is intended to level the playing field between NBA teams.

It keeps all of the fish the same size, and it's been safe to assume that because of the size of the pond (relative to other leagues) that the fish would still be bigger/more attractive than fish elsewhere.

Now, though? Unfettered (no salary cap, etc.) spending by successful teams internationally, helped by the weak dollar, lets other fish be "bigger" than some NBA teams.

It's not shocking, really. Why WOULDN'T a top team in Greece be able to outspend an Atlanta team that has salary cap restrictions? Why couldn't CSKA offer more than, say, the Clippers to a player? Moscow is not LA (for better and worse) but in terms of purchasing power, NBA teams are on the verge of not only being less-than-big fish, but looking like they might become little fish.

Would the NBA alleviate this by weakening the CBA's spending controls? That would allow the Lakers/Knicks/Bulls/Blazers to outspend and, on paper, dominate the NBA... but it also might help keep the best players in the NBA and therefore keep it the best league in the world...

Ed O.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

HKF said:


> not sure how overpaying for marginal talent is good for Europe.


Overpayment is relative. The NBA contracts for Kobe and LeBron might be considered "overpayment" to the Canadian Basketball Association (if that still existed). Salaries are proportional to how much the players earn for the franchise. Players make the NBA a ton, so they are paid a lot. Childress might not be worth $10 million to an NBA team, but he might be worth that to a European team.

Really, what NBA players are "worth" in Europe will be decided by how popular basketball is and becomes. If the sport becomes hugely popular, salaries will soar in Europe, especially since there are no salary restriction rules. Soccer teams in Europe pay far, far bigger salaries than the NBA. If basketball becomes even half as popular, Euroleague clubs may be able to offer top basketball talent more money than NBA teams...and it may be worth it financially, thus not overpayment.

There is no objective concept of what a player like Josh Childress is worth. He's worth what the market will bear, and that is determined by how much revenue he helps his franchise earn (indirectly).


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

You have to remember that in some of the smaller European countries the top-team is about as close to a national treasure as you get - the Greek fans are true fanatics, the same can be said about Maccabi Tel-Aviv fans and I am sure other clubs as well. The team might be able sell everything year after year if they are competing for a European title.

Also - some average+ players in the NBA can have Michael Jordan like careers in Europe (see Anthony Parker of the Raptors). Childress could easily be worth the investment for his new team.

This could be well worth their investment.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

HKF said:


> That Greek team paid Childress 10 million per year. Come on, this guy isn't worth that. Good luck in Greece.


He is not worth 10Mill over in the NBA. But the FIBA is totally different, and they might think he can actually perform like a star over in Europe. Since competition is fairly weak.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Apparently Olympiakos also has made an offer to Ben Gordon.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

This is a great move by JChill. I also read somewhere that his 3 year deal has player options to opt out after the 1st and 2nd season, which makes it all the more favorable for him. 

I think within 5 seasons, there is going to be a Euro division. It could work. The insane flight time will be the biggest struggle. But, I think extra long road trips could make the distance issue minimal.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> This is a great move by JChill. I also read somewhere that his 3 year deal has player options to opt out after the 1st and 2nd season, which makes it all the more favorable for him.
> 
> I think within 5 seasons, there is going to be a Euro division. It could work. The insane flight time will be the biggest struggle. But, I think extra long road trips could make the distance issue minimal.


Heh, I can just see fans asking..."So, predict the record during the upcoming European road stretch. Mine: 15-10."


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Also, what happens if European teams start courting American college and HS players with 10 million dollar contracts? Compare that with the rookie contracts they could get in America. In the future, I wonder if the two leagues will combine into a world basketball league. With the winner from each site playing for a real "World Championship".


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I am actually suprised more European teams dont try and throw big bucks at HS seniors. I mean, I think a guy like Derozen could tear up the Euroleague. Catch probably is many HS seniors would only agree to one year deals. Still, makes alot of sense for impovrished HS seniors.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I think sometime in the near future we may very well see an NBA european league, and a "world" championship as suggested....

A lot of details would need to be worked out, how would you do a draft for example? but it could work....
It certainly would be interesting...

I think eliminating or reducing the luxury tax may help alleviate some issues...It wouldn't prevent the big money owners\markets from overpaying and "stockpiling" talent but it might help ease the "must avoid the luxury tax" mentality that has become the #1 objective with many teams\owners....

I agree that lessening the restrictions on BYC players would help as well...as would allowing teams to offer more money for buyouts on european players. 

but allowing teams to offer close to the money offered from european teams on european draft picks? I am not sure how you address that in an equitable fashion....


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

good on him, minimal taxes and hot women!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Would the NBA alleviate this by weakening the CBA's spending controls? That would allow the Lakers/Knicks/Bulls/Blazers to outspend and, on paper, dominate the NBA... but it also might help keep the best players in the NBA and therefore keep it the best league in the world...
> 
> Ed O.


This was along the same lines that I was thinking. I think Childress made an excellent move for himself - more money, great place to live, yet he maintains his ability to play in the NBA. Atlanta has to feel dumb, but it's the kind of thing that could've happened to any mediocre franchise. But for the league, I'm sure Stern is taking notice and wondering whether Childress is an aberration, or just the first rock in a potential avalanche. I tend to think it's not that big a deal, that few players will follow suit, but I wouldn't put it past the NBA's owners to overreact.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

HKF said:


> If Josh got a max contract in the NBA, people would burn the Phillips Arena down. Good for him, not sure how overpaying for marginal talent is good for Europe.


well, that marginal talent is going to be one of the best players in euroleague. so that actually proves alot of different points. their talent is BY FAR inferior. and 10 million a year is about what it will take to get a midlevel guy to join your team in europe.

trust me, if someone offered lebron 50 million a year to play in spain, in a multi year deal, with a cheap buyout option after every year, he would take it.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

When Marbury gets cut, which I would bet on, he is going to end up with a fat contract in Italy. He said he wanted to play there a year or 2 ago.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I just read that Greg Landry is considering going to Europe as well. I figured this thread would be the best place to pick up that conversation. I like Landry, and think he would be a great 2nd power forward on this team. It's too bad the roster is so damn full. :raised_ey


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

hasoos said:


> I just read that Greg Landry is considering going to Europe as well. I figured this thread would be the best place to pick up that conversation. I like Landry, and think he would be a great 2nd power forward on this team. It's too bad the roster is so damn full. :raised_ey


Who's Greg Landry?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Jayps15 said:


> Who's Greg Landry?


My bad. Carl Landry. Greg Landry was stuck in my head from football. :afro:


----------

